# Knochen Wohnhaus 2013



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

This is our "complete departure", a Plants Vs Zombies themed display.

My 9-yo son wanted to be the Football Player Zombie from the game, and my wife and I came up with the idea to theme the entire haunt around the game.

This is the result.






I have to apologize for the poor quality of the photos and video footage; for some reason it didn't occur to me to actually set up a tripod and use my good camera to get the shots I wanted. But then again, I was hoping for a huge turnout of helper zombies who never showed up... so the big dance sequence I had hoped for never happened, so...

Anyway, that's 2013 all done.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

My 7 year old would want to know, "Where is the Cobb-Cannon?". Great job on a fun theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so adorable You were spot-on with the faces on the plants.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How great that you were able to incorporate a theme for your son. Looks cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the theme! Very different approach of incorporating the plants and zombies. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Disco ball and everything! Even Crazy Dave.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

The disco ball was my favorite part. I used three of the LED spotlights from Spirit; they were amazingly bright and focused. This was the first year I actually built a little switch box for controlling lights. I would have preferred to have a PC-driven automation system run the lights but I haven't found one I like.

The crazy Dave outfit was pretty easy; Jeans, grey shoes, a white polo shirt, and a pot on the head. The beard was from Spirit. My daughter came up with her own supplies to be the disco dancer zombie.

The props were pretty much all cut from 2" pink rigid foam insulation, primered and painted using a combination of regular acrylics and black light paints. I used 3/4" PVC pipes for the stems. The walnuts and other ground-sitting plants used really short lengths of pipe just to keep them in place. 

It took way longer than it should have to get it all set up; I started in July. And I'll probably never use that set up again. Anybody looking for a set of foam plants to defend their yard from a zombie attack?


----------



## LMFcain (Aug 12, 2013)

Great theme . the plant colors pop in the dark. The detail it looks like it took a lot of time it show . Good job . next time feed the zombie helper pizza and Mt dew good to go.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! And the suggestion of offering pizza is smart - zombies are much more apt to show up if there's something to munch on.


----------

